
Scala or GO for a about to be laid off data scientist/Machine learning engineer - new_learner
Hello everyone,<p>So COVID-19 struck and I am on unpaid vacation from my job for 1 month. Apparently Data Scientists are too costly to maintain in crunch periods. Anyways, I come from SWE background and been thinking to slowly getting back towards more engineer-y roles for some time now. I think this forced vacation might be good for me to learn some new skills in programming realm.<p>Two options I came up with:<p>1. Functional Programming and Scala<p>2. Distributed computing and Go<p>What do you guys think would make me more valuable in medium term if I want to optimize for hirability and money. These two are important for me because I currently live in Germany and my work visa (non-eu)  is tied to my employment. If I get laid off, not only would I have no government support but also will get kicked out of the country if couldn&#x27;t find a job in three months.<p>However these worst case scenario might not come to pass so what would you guys think will still be better to learn if I manage to keep my job after the dust settles?<p>PS: If you have more ideas reg other things I should focus on, I am happy to hear them too
======
foldr
I personally would not stay with a company that thought forced unpaid vacation
was an acceptable way to treat employees. Easier said than done, I know, but
on principle, you should jump ship ASAP.

